# Installing wallpaper on a ceiling



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is a real boring video of myself and Nigel S. Shorts from L.A. hanging a ceiling.

Part 1:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

If you made it through part 1 without being bored to death, here is part 2:


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Not boring . . . made me remember my mother made me help her hang floral paper on the bathroom ceiling when I was 16 yrs old. I guess I was headed in this business years ago and didn't realize it!

Saw you are from St Louis, will be down in Eurecka and Washington MO next week!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

That doesn't look fun..............:no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I still think it's as exciting as watching grass grow (NO, not smoked) or as you said, paint dry.

And I still want to know why mini Nigel was standing around doing nothing - except growing his sideburns :whistling2:

So, did you show that Sally how REAL men work 54" commercial goods? :thumbup:


----------

